# Sim City 5: Zahnbürste kaufen und DLCs erhalten



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City 5: Zahnbürste kaufen und DLCs erhalten*

					Wer sich in den USA einen Hygiene-Artikel von Crest oder Oral B kauft, darf sich über funf neue Attraktionen freuen. Der DLC ist mit dem Erwerb eines Produktes verknüpft. Das ohnehin schon angeschlagene Image von Sim City 5 dürfte sich so wohl kaum bessern.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City 5: Zahnbürste kaufen und DLCs erhalten*


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Zahnbürste kaufen und DLCs erhalten*

Toll, jetzt gibt es schon extra-DLCs wenn man Zahnbürsten kauft. Was kommt als Nächstes? Klopapier mit DLCs?


----------



## DarkMo (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Zahnbürste kaufen und DLCs erhalten*

naja, war für mich jetz nix unerwartetes nach dem autohaus dlc (oder was das war). die werden sc sicher als werbe-plattform ausbauen und testen, was alles machbar ist. ingame werbeplatzierungen als neue finanzierungsmöglichkeit? wenn man dayZ sieht, da gäbs auch potential. 5 verschiedene dosen-sorten für getränke -> 5 werbeplätze für firmen. oder generell spiele mit strassen und städten: werbeplakat-flächen für echte werbung nutzen usw. is ja nichmal so, dass das äusserst störend wäre - erhöht ja nur den realismusgrad 

ea - ein online pionier!


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Zahnbürste kaufen und DLCs erhalten*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Klopapier mit DLCs?


 Na, dann wäre SimCity aber wirklich fürn und am Arsch


----------



## Julian1303 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Zahnbürste kaufen und DLCs erhalten*

Will Jemand ne Oral-B TriZone 5000? Ich verkauf Unsere und kauf ne Neue, nur fürs DLC


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Zahnbürste kaufen und DLCs erhalten*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Na, dann wäre SimCity aber wirklich fürn und am Arsch


 
Wieso "wäre"


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Zahnbürste kaufen und DLCs erhalten*

Also das Spiel geht bei mir in die Top Zehn Liste ein, für ein Verpfuschtes umgehen eines Spiels.


----------



## Nuallan (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Zahnbürste kaufen und DLCs erhalten*

Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert.. Jetzt benutzen sie es halt als DLC-Testplattform. Man sind die gut.

Wie immer bedanke ich mich bei allen DLC-Käufern, die uns das ermöglicht haben.


----------



## elpadre (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Zahnbürste kaufen und DLCs erhalten*

What a kind of badass Mumpitz!


----------



## Wendigo (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Zahnbürste kaufen und DLCs erhalten*

Klingt eher nach Ramsch-Niveau. Hoffentlich wird das spiel irgendwann mal gut + spielbar.


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Zahnbürste kaufen und DLCs erhalten*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Klingt eher nach Ramsch-Niveau. Hoffentlich wird das spiel irgendwann mal gut + spielbar.


 
Vielleicht dann, wenn dieser unsägliche Onlinezwang verschwunden ist.


----------



## BabaYaga (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Zahnbürste kaufen und DLCs erhalten*

Ahahahahahahaha ich kann mich nur wiederholen. Stirb EA stirb


----------



## Schokomonster (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Zahnbürste kaufen und DLCs erhalten*

Bald kommen also neben den verschiedenen exklusiven Vorbesteller DLCs bei verschiedenen Händlern auch noch exklusive DLCs für jede Zahnbürstenart...


----------



## WTSHNN (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Zahnbürste kaufen und DLCs erhalten*

So ein....

SIM CITY [HD+] #010 - Reibungsloser Spielspaß - YouTube


----------



## Mischu (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Zahnbürste kaufen und DLCs erhalten*

Ach, das wird jetzt bestimmt einfach viel zu negativ gesehen, in Wirklichkeit wollte EA damit nur Gutes erreichen. Sie haben sicher herausgefunden, dass der durchschnittliche SimCity-Spieler gar keine Zahnbürste besitzt, und wollten so einen Anreiz schaffen für mehr Mundhygiene. DLCs in Verbindung mit Seife oder dem täglichen Wechsel der Unterwäsche sind sicher schon in Vorbereitung


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Zahnbürste kaufen und DLCs erhalten*

Demnächst im Handel: Das AMD APU-Zahnhygiene-Paket in der Sim City-Edition inklusive Sim City und DLC. 

Weitere Produkte folgen: WC-Ente, Duravit-Kloschüsseln, usw.  Es wird auch schon über Dildos mit DLC gemunkelt. Das Feature des DLCs ist ein Beate Uhse-Shop, den man in Sim City dann bauen kann^^ 

Nee mal im Ernst: Wer kommt auf so eine bescheuerte Idee, Spiele-DLCs mit Zahnbürsten anzubieten?^^ 

Ach du Sch**ße!


----------



## Amigo (19. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Zahnbürste kaufen und DLCs erhalten*

Das ist krass... erschreckend... wo soll das hinführen? 

Im nächsten McDoof Monopoly z.B. könnt ich mir den Mist auch gut vorstellen...


----------



## DarkMo (20. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Zahnbürste kaufen und DLCs erhalten*



Mischu schrieb:


> und wollten so einen Anreiz schaffen für mehr Mundhygiene.


 ich hab da eine grandiose idee! ein "mach mal pause" dlc!!11einself. da kannste für 5 tacken alle 2 stunden ne halbe ned mehr zocken. suchbekämpfung an forderster front. alles für den gamer


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Zahnbürste kaufen und DLCs erhalten*

Meine Fresse die müßen es ja wirklich bitter nötig haben. Ich finde es einfach einfach armselig was diese Krämerseelen dort alles anstellen.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Zahnbürste kaufen und DLCs erhalten*

Wie wärs wenn das Spiel Kostenlos wird und man dafür überall Werbung an allen Gebäuden einbaut? Das gibt es bei Playstation Home schon und es nervt.


----------



## CiD (20. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Zahnbürste kaufen und DLCs erhalten*

Na super: Riesen-Gebäude als DLC für so kleine Stadtgrundstücke?

Hat man also mit SimCity nicht genug Gewinn gemacht, muss man jetzt unnötiges Gedöns in PR Form unters Volk bringen.

Naja, nihcts desto trotz glaub ich, dass die Einnahmen die Crest oder Oral B dadurch hinzu generieren, dürften sich in Grenzen halten...ich mein, wieviele haben sich den schon SC gekauft und somit diese DLC überhaupt nutzen können?


----------



## Julian1303 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Zahnbürste kaufen und DLCs erhalten*

Also wenn man den ganzen bisher veröffentlichen Zahlen glauben schenken darf, dann haben sich das etliche Millionen User schon gekauft. Von daher, es kommt gut an. Mein Bub wollt dies auch UNBEDINGT haben, weil seine Zockerfreunde des auch zu Ostern bekommen haben. Nun ja, mein Game isses eh nicht, und dank den vielen "sehr guten" Bewertungen hab ich auch lange überlegt, seinem Wunsch nachzugeben. Aber, ist sein Geld, mir wurscht. Jedoch, ne Oral B haben wir schon, also brauchen wir das nicht 
Ausserdem macht das unser Kai die Pflaume besser, mit seinem super gebleichten Gebiss und seiner Werbung für Deutschlands Volkszahnbürste


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Zahnbürste kaufen und DLCs erhalten*



> Ausserdem macht das unser Kai die Pflaume besser, mit seinem super gebleichten Gebiss und seiner Werbung für Deutschlands Volkszahnbürste


Da würde ich mir lieber die Hauer mit ner Klobürste schrubben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sicherlich werden es Millionen von Leute gekauft haben, nur wieviele davon hätten es aum liebsten wieder in den Laden getragen?



> Na super: Riesen-Gebäude als DLC für so kleine Stadtgrundstücke?


Dann bau einfach hochkant

Es kann da auch nicht mehr lange dauern bis man das Gelumpe in Cornflakesschachteln und Co findet


----------



## CiD (20. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Zahnbürste kaufen und DLCs erhalten*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann bau einfach hochkant


Haha  ...ja, im De-Bug Modus.


----------

